# Pecos River/Rio Grande River trip (dial-up warning)



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

We put in at the Pecos High Bridge early in the AM on Sunday. While the river is very low, we still caught LOTS of bass, several huge sunfish, one channel cat on a beetle spin and saw some awesome country. A couple of shots of the Pecos:
















Our biggest bass was about 6 pounds, a couple of 5 pounders and several 1 and 2 pounders. 
After fishing for several hours, the senic country was begging to be explored. So we headed down the pecos to the confluence of the Rio Grande and headed south. The Rio Grande is scary low and we thought we were gonna get stuck in the mud several times. The first very cool thing we came upon was what is known as Parida Cave. Here's the entrance:








Inside this huge cave we found several petroglyphs:
















and even some early American Taggers had been by here:








Looking out of Parida Cave onto the Rio Grande:








Next, we went about 20 miles down river and came across what appeared to be a smaller cave. The entrance was covered by brush and trees. It turned out to be not so small (known as Pink Cave):
















This cave too was full of petroglyphs and there was evidence of artifacts all over the place but we left them where they were at. 
All in all, a VERY good fishing trip and some of the coolest country around. 
Jason


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Very cool. 

That is on my short list of things to do. 

Did you use an outfitter??? If so, which one? How much?


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*nope*



scwine said:


> Very cool.
> 
> That is on my short list of things to do.
> 
> Did you use an outfitter??? If so, which one? How much?


No outfitter..just went down early in the morning and did some exploring. The water is VERY low right now in the Rio Grande so if you plan on cave visiting, you might only have a week or two left before its too low to take a motor boat. Kayaking might be a different story but its a LONG trek by kayak and it gets very hot. The pecos is low too but there is still enough water to do some good fishing. Right there by the boat ramp the deepest part is about 10 feet deep in the middle of the pecos. There are some spots that get to around 17-18 feet deep.


----------



## kris12 (Jan 4, 2008)

*where is this at? I would like to go!*

Some details about where this place is would be great!~


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*OK*



kris12 said:


> Some details about where this place is would be great!~


If you take hwy 90 from Del Rio west past Comstock about 20 miles (+/-) right before you get to the Pecos River (high bridge) turn left and follow the road to the boat ramp. Put your boat in, fish until satisfied. Once satisfied with fishing, head towards the Mexican border (Rio Grand) and go South. About 2 miles down river, you will see this cave entrance:








There will be somewhat of a pier there where if you can drive your boat in 1 foot of water, you will be able to pull beside it, get out and inspect said cave. DO NOT get out of your boat (without a life vest) expecting to walk on the bottom of the Rio Grande River. The mud is very deep and will drown you. The banks are covered in quick sand in the middle exposed islands. The rocky edges are fine. If you travel down another 18 miles, you will notice a cove on the left side. If you pull into the cove, you will notice what appears to be a small cave opening covered by trees and brush. Itsnot small. There are countless numbers of caves along the Rio Grande. Most are bugged by the park service to prevent artifact looters. So its OK to look but not touch. Besides most all of them have been picked clean by years of sifting by Universities and looters. Check this website out for more info: http://www.texasbeyondhistory.net/pecos/rockshelters.html 
hopefully, this rain we've been getting will raise river levels. It got pretty scary a couple of times going down the river running my 19ft bass boat with 200 horse motor in 1-2 feet of water. If it would have been a rocky bottom, I wouldn't have done it, but its several feet of nasty mud. If you go, take lots of pictures, I love that place.


----------

